# Demi Moore ist bereits in einer Entzugsklinik



## Stefan102 (6 Feb. 2012)

​
Nach Demi Moores (49) Zusammenbruch war die Sorge um die Schauspielerin groß, zumal es auch noch den Anschein hatte, als ignoriere die dreifache Mutter ihre Probleme und weigere sich, professionelle Hilfe zu suchen.

Diese Einstellung hat sich offenbar geändert, denn wie eonline.com berichtet, begab sich Demi in eine Entzugsklinik in Utah. Bereits eine Woche, nachdem sie am 23. Januar ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert wurde, soll sie dorthin gegangen sein. Eine Quelle verriet: „Sie ist vor Ort total abgeschirmt und spricht nur mit einer kleinen Gruppe von Leuten. Es wurde klar, dass ihre Weise, mit dem Stress umzugehen, nicht funktioniert und dass sie mehr Hilfe braucht.“

Diese Hilfe soll ihr nun die Klinik geben, die weiß, wie mit sensiblen Stars umzugehen ist. Denn bereits Lindsay Lohan (25), Eva Mendes (37) und Mary-Kate Olsen (25) checkten dort ein, um ihre Probleme in den Griff zu kriegen. Ganz heimlich, während in der Presse noch wild spekuliert wurde, begab sich Demi nach Utah, um sich sowohl wegen einer Drogenabhängigkeit als auch wegen einer Essstörung behandeln zu lassen.
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Black Cat (6 Feb. 2012)

Schade um Demi Moore - nicht nur wegen des Aussehens auch so war Sie als Person (sorry) ist Sie als Person eine wahr Größe. Bruce hat Ihr ja Hilfe angeboten und das ist absolut Klasse von Ihm. Ich hoffe sehr das sich Demi wieder fängt und nicht mehr als "Rippchen" durchs Leben läuft.


----------



## krawutz (7 Feb. 2012)

Wenn's den gleichen Erfolg hat, wie bei Lohan ...


----------

